# Appeals Ct:  NLD gov't on the hook for compensation for Srebrenica victims



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2011)

As mentioned in this blog, methinks some countries may think twice about sending peacekeepers that have to maintain weak, UN-established ROEs while still being liable for the results - or think twice about hiring foreign nationals they can't protect....


> The Netherlands was responsible for the deaths of three Bosnian Muslim men slain by Serbs during the 1995 Srebrenica massacre, appeals judges ruled Tuesday, ordering the Dutch government to compensate the men's relatives.
> 
> The landmark ruling could open the path to other compensation claims by relatives who say the victims should have been protected by the Dutch U.N. peacekeepers in charge of the U.N. 'safe zone' near Srebrenica during Bosnia's 1992-1995 war.
> 
> ...


Source:  Associated Press via _New York Times_, 5 Jul 11 - more from the BBC, Radio Netherlands Worldwide and Reuters

Previous threads on on legal wrangling over Srebrenica

NLD Public Prosecutor Opens Probe into UN Troops in Srebrenica
Court: UN Not Immune in Srebrenica Victim Litigation


----------

